
Squishy Sentience - Hooke
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/squishy-sentience
======
burnte
I think we're going to find that octopodes are smarter than possibly anything
else on the planet, except higher order primates. We see high intelligence in
non-primate mammals like cetaceans and pigs, but octopodes have the capability
of tools use due to their tentacles. And while we see simple use by birds and
dolphins (for example), octopodes have much more manipulative ability, very
much like primates with hands and feet. I wonder what they could be in another
million years.

~~~
whatnotests
> I wonder what they could be in another million years.

Dead. All dead.

~~~
zdkl
Alternatively we select for the hardier species. Maybe that'll correlate with
sophistication and "intelligence". The octopode uprising is afoot!

